

A lesson in customer retention from Blizzard. - chaosmachine
http://i.imgur.com/jVSbk.jpg

======
JoshCole
Isn't this last chance sort of page just as open to A & B testing as a sign up
page? Your just checking to see how many users are leaving instead of
entering. To answer my own question, it seems a little different, since making
it hard to leave your site is probably decreasing your sites usability rather
than increasing it. If it is easy for your customer to get started that is
much different than making it hard for them to leave. I suppose I've come full
circle while making this comment. I started thinking that you should optimize
for keeping people and now think you should just try to make it easy for a
returning user to get back into using their account.

Almost didn't post my thoughts, but here it goes anyways.

------
protomyth
This really isn't a lesson in customer service, it is a lesson in that "last
chance" attempt to keep you paying money when you really don't want a service
anymore. It is canned text based on two list boxes.

~~~
chaosmachine
I wonder how much money that "canned text based on two list boxes" saves/makes
Blizzard every year.

~~~
protomyth
I get the feeling people treat it like any other long computer message or
dialog box (scan, ignore).

